
Period-tracking apps are not for women - crcl
https://www.vox.com/the-goods/2018/11/13/18079458/menstrual-tracking-surveillance-glow-clue-apple-health
======
vlthr
The author makes a lot of good points about how these apps don't fulfill the
needs of their customers in various ways, but to attribute this to sexism
seems like a stretch. Software being badly designed, inflexible, and out of
touch with the needs of users is the norm rather than tye exception.

------
finnthehuman
So a limitation of the data model of a free app turns into a rant about the
fact software is no longer focused on providing useful tools but instead have
become a way to trick people into using a surveillance system...

Ok, that’s good and all, I can get on board. I don’t see how that makes it a
gender issue.

